# favorite temp for the volcano vaporizer



## pizzapuffer (May 7, 2013)

sure this thread has been around before im sure, but what temps do you like. i like 365F for the volcano. i also have the plenty handheld by the same company. i like to try to keep the temp between 355-365F seems like if i go higher on either it kinda vapes it up too fast. if i go lower it seems like i dont get as high. also every plant i harvest which i do about every week, i cut up a nug and vape it right off the plant. i raise the temp a little for these occasions.

it's funny the max temp on the plenty vaporizer is 420


----------



## SSHZ (May 7, 2013)

I have the old dial the temp version......I use between 8-9. Not sure what temp that turns out to be.


----------



## pizzapuffer (May 7, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> I have the old dial the temp version......I use between 8-9. Not sure what temp that turns out to be.


they have a chart that converts it. http://www.storz-bickel.com/img/temperaturtabelle.gif 8-9 your looking at about 417F - 439F


----------



## SSHZ (May 7, 2013)

I find if I use a lower temp it doesn't fill the bag like I like it..........


----------



## nameno (May 13, 2013)

I'm glad you started this one.I have only seen one vap in real life. The guy with that 1 explained it to me like this;
He said when we smoke a joint it runs something like 375* when we vape it should be about 285* there by not releasing the cancer causing agents. That's what he said.
I been thinking about vapes ever since,I need to start vaping,my lungs are full,can't decide which 1 would be best for me.
I would want portable,I think.
Pizza maybe you can enlighten me?


----------



## pizzapuffer (May 14, 2013)

nothing beats the volcano from my experience, and i used a lot of different vaporizers. but it comes with a huge cost. it is also slightly over engineered but i kinda like stuff that way. 

the only problem i find now is that almost everyones weed tastes like shit. they use way too much concentrated chemicals for feeding. even my own was like that until i backed off on the feed and then went organic. much better now. i wouldnt even take another persons weed for free unless i knew them and knew how they grew it. i've official become a pot snob.


----------



## mo2oregon (May 14, 2013)

I thought I was a pot snob. You've made make rethink my definition. I mean, turning down free weed? I think that is a publishable offense in Potheadville!


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 2, 2013)

A few additional comments.......I use my vape weekly but still prefer my bong. I don't like the taste from vaping, no matter what pot I smoke. I'm 100% organic too. 

Also, as long as the pot doesn't burn (like in a fire from matches or a lighter), cancer causing agents are reduced 95%. The difference in vaping temps really only effects the speed and amount of THC released.


----------



## The Growery (Jun 25, 2013)

i had a volcano about a year ago but I grew tired of it. have any of you guys ever tried a vape through a water pipe? it's quite nice.


----------



## Dherrera278 (Aug 13, 2013)

I start mine at 365 then 375, then I regrind in a non kief collecting type grinder then proceed to 385and round out at 400 . Works for me . Get the most out of the buds.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a classic Volcano, and I usually start around 6 and sometimes move it up to 7 by the end. Most of the times I leave it around 6, since I tend to vape mainly Indicas.


----------



## jujubee (Sep 17, 2013)

I vape a little above 6 with the volcano. With the plenty, between 5 and 6.


----------



## AlGore (Oct 16, 2013)

Combustion starts around 400... i keep mine on 380


----------



## mrCRC420 (Dec 8, 2013)

I was going to get official but I'm too high...

Volcano Classic: 5-7 boiling THC and THCV, 
7-8 Boiling CBD and THC, 
8+ Boiling THC and CBD and CBN

Look up cannabinoid boiling temperatures and correspond them to the Volcano temperature diagram. Then smoke all the THC and pass your crazy girlfriend the CBD balloons so she doesn't freak out while getting high with you. yaay.


----------

